# Martin Vision bow



## longdraw (Aug 6, 2002)

Anybody out there familiar or shoot with the Vision, made by Martin? I have a hankerin' for a longbow, but this bow looks as though it offers the best of both worlds, being a bit of a longbow - recurve combination, I suppose.

Longdraw


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*longbow*

Never shot one but have seen one and it looks great!!!!!!!!You are goin to love this.........bow.......but any new bow takes time and effort to shoot it right..........enjoy it .......need any help let us know!!!!!!!!


----------



## LKT1710 (Aug 1, 2002)

I've been shooting a Mountaineer for fifteen years. Love it, as well as my Hunter recurve. Martin builds fine low cost bows that hold up well for many years. LT


----------



## jhoneil (Aug 14, 2002)

I shot one for a few hours and I can say that I liked it better than my Martin Hatfield recurve. It's amazingly smooth and stack free.


----------



## scar (Aug 22, 2002)

Am I correct in assuming that the Vision shoots arrows close to center, like a recurve? If it does, that's great.


----------



## bjarcher (Aug 27, 2002)

I used to be a tournament shooter for a Martin Archery dealer, and shot the Vision longbow. Speaking for the one I had, which was supposed to be 65# @ 28" (in reality it weighed in at 72#), it stacked like a stockboy at the local supermarket and I ended up selling it for about 1/10th what it would cost.


----------



## TN.Frank (Sep 9, 2002)

I've taken an interest in the Vision also and have wondered about wether I can use the same arrows for my 45# recurve in a 45# Vision. I don't want to go any lighter then 45# as I am working into it nicely but I really don't see a need to go heavier either as I have a 31" draw length and add 6 to 9 # to the weight of a bow because of it. Any info would be apprecatied, also, what is your SASS handle Longdraw? I may know you from the SASS web board. Talk to ya'll later, TN.Frank


----------



## Zarcain (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm interested in the Vision bow too. I just posted similar questions on a different thread, before I found this one. I saw a pocture of the Vision and thought it would answer my desire to go with a longbow and still have the recurve grip.

Thanks for the input.

Zarcain


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Vision*

Got one on order but have not got it yet........but every Martin bow I have (4) is high quality!!!!!!This one will be no different!!!!!


----------



## be still (Oct 14, 2002)

*Vision long bow*

I own and shoot a 45# Vision.
I like its its light mass weight and semi recurve style grip.
It draws smooth and shoots fast.
I've settled into this bow and can't see going to anything else.
I shoot 2018 Easten legecy feathered shafts and 100grn points
This shaft is heavy but extremely durable.
Out of the Vision they absorb energy creating a Quiet releace and serious arrow speed.
I've shot recurves but have far better control and arrow placement with this bow.
Personaly, I recommend a lighter weight Vision, 40 or 45#s because you'll be shooting this bow all day


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*vision*

Good to hear that..........Can not wait!!!!!!!


----------



## porkchop (Oct 21, 2002)

I purchased a vision last february. I recieved it on the 22nd. On the 23rd, I took it to a shoot. Shot a 246 on a 300 course. I have loved it ever since. They are a quality bow, made to be fun to shoot!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*vision*

Good to hear that!!!!!Stil waiting for mine!!!!!!!Good shooting 246!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Arrow (Nov 17, 2002)

So what kind of a rest and arrows would you guys suggest for a Martin Vision Longbow (50# and 28" draw lenght)?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*arrows*

I have tried wood, alum and carbon...........the 1916 at 27 1/2 @47 lbs shot well.....the carbons shot better but the wood seemed to love the bow better then the other 2.........but the bow is the best longbow I have ever shot and I have 4 others!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: arrows*

_Originally posted by toxo _
*I have tried wood, alum and carbon...........the 1916 at 27 1/2 @47 lbs shot well.....the carbons shot better but the wood seemed to love the bow better then the other 2.........but the bow is the best longbow I have ever shot and I have 4 others!!!! :*


----------



## NavyBrat (Aug 30, 2002)

I've shot a 50# vision for about 6 months. Overall, it's a great bow, comfortable to grip, easy to setup, clean shooting and quiet. It looks nice. I'd say it is one step below a custom-built RD longbow. I use 50-55 lb cedar with 125gr field points.

The vision is somewhat heavy. Not sure if this is due to the need to build for the pull weight, or the riser grip style. In comparison, I also have a 40# Bear Cub built in about '57. This bow is very light and delicate.

My hope is to find a bow with the Bear Cub's delacacy and the Vision's comfort at 50-60#. Until then, I'm satisfied with the vision.

NavyBrat


----------



## Will Wisp (Dec 20, 2002)

What is the price of the vision longbow?


----------



## NavyBrat (Aug 30, 2002)

Will,
I found mine on line for $385. I've seen them offered retail for up to $440.
NB


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Vision*

It is one of the best longbows you can buy and for the money it is a steal.........!!!!!!!!!! Love to shoot it!!!!!!!!


----------



## krems (Dec 31, 2002)

*Martin Vision Longbow*

Hello,
I've got a Martin Vison longbow for sale. 99% condition - you can't even tell its been shot. Limbs are straight, not twisted, shoots smooth as silk. 55 pound @ 28" Nice bow. I'm only selling because I prefer to shoot a bow that a friend made for me a few years ago. $250.00 plus shipping.


----------



## mkey (Jan 6, 2003)

*martin vision*

I have a 55# vision and about everyone that has shot it says it feels closer to 50#. I tested it at the range and it pulls 57#.
There are custom bowmakers that may make prettier bows to your liking but the Vision is my favorite bow. I have several customs and my favorite two are my martins. (dreamcatcher)
It is not center shot but it shoots like it. I can use my 2114's for it as well as my 55# recurves. By the way, the fastest bow I own is a martin. (Sabre) 65# 28" draw with 560 gr. set up is 235fps.
With a 440 grain goldtip carbon it has a verified speed at our local range of 280 fps!!!! The vision will be great. You'll love it.


----------



## mkey (Jan 6, 2003)

*martin vision*

I have a 55# vision and about everyone that has shot it says it feels closer to 50#. I tested it at the range and it pulls 57#.
There are custom bowmakers that may make prettier bows to your liking but the Vision is my favorite bow. I have several customs and my favorite two are my martins. (dreamcatcher)
It is not center shot but it shoots like it. I can use my 2114's for it as well as my 55# recurves. By the way, the fastest bow I own is a martin. (Sabre) 65# 28" draw with 560 gr. set up is 235fps.
With a 440 grain goldtip carbon it has a verified speed at our local range of 280 fps!!!! The vision will be great. You'll love it.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

hmmmm.... 280fps out of a 65# recurve. I've seen hatchet cam compounds that don't shoot that fast.


----------



## Zarcain (Oct 7, 2002)

I just got my Vision. Let's talk about brace height. The specs say 7.25" to 8.0". I have mine at 7.5" right now. Hey, I don't know anything about this stuff, really. I picked 7.5" because it was in the middle. What are your thoughts on brace height for this bow?

By the way, I haven't shot it much, but I have shot much better than I would have expected (in that I didn't really expect to see a different between shooting the Vision and shooting my recurve). As it turns out, I'm more accurate with the Vision. I'm slapping the hell out of my bow arm though. Is that because I'm not used to shooting a longbow?

Anybody give me a hand here?

Thanks,
Zarcain


----------



## mkey (Jan 6, 2003)

*yeah 280 fps*

Yeah I know it's hard to believe but it has been verified by many nonbelievers at our local range. I did not just string the bow up to do this. It has a 15 strand fast flight string and I worked extensively with the brace-height to get the best speed out of it. I was suprised as it shot the same arrows faster than my #70 matthews Q2, maybe it's a freak thing but that's what it shoots. Hatchet cams are overrated. I've seen many bows not shoot anywhere near what they are advertised. I also don't think that speed matters for traditional archery and don't care what my other bows shoot. In fact my favorite bows aren't the fastest I have, they are the ones with the perfect blend of speed and comfort. Accuracy rules, one day I'll get some.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Slap*

Could be 1 of 2 things or the combination of both........first look at your arm when you hold the bow. If your arm is to close rotate your hand on the handle or/and increase the brace height to 8 inches as that will not let the string come in further and MIGHT stop it from hitting!!!!!Hand placement is a lot in the shooting dept. Bow should sit in the fat part under your thumb.......not in your palm......try it both ways you will see what it does to how close the string is to your arm........good luck...........Art


----------



## NavyBrat (Aug 30, 2002)

At 700+ replies, this topic has generated alot of interest. A popular bow configuration, no doubt. Varmints look out!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Vision*

Here is a review of it as I tested it


----------



## ferg620 (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Martin Vision Longbow*



krems said:


> *Hello,
> I've got a Martin Vison longbow for sale. 99% condition - you can't even tell its been shot. Limbs are straight, not twisted, shoots smooth as silk. 55 pound @ 28" Nice bow. I'm only selling because I prefer to shoot a bow that a friend made for me a few years ago. $250.00 plus shipping. *


 I just found the post. If you still have the bow, email me Don Ferguson, [email protected]


----------



## MartinVision (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't know if this is still active but I picked up one of these bows at a pawn shop for 150 bucks, man am I happy with it. I finally found the correct brace hight and with my short 22 inch pull I am fashioning some short 25 inch wooden shafts for it. I have been learning flint knapping and I am going to try and take a deer with one of my points I made. The bow shoots graphite shafts well but it does seem to group wooden shafts easier if that makes sense. I'll keep you posted on my hunting with this bow.
Kenny


----------

